# netscape



## erik s. (4. März 2002)

also, ich nochmal ..

ich hab jetzt den neuen netscape 6 installiert. So, jetzt hat der aber nirgends ne Verknüpfung oder so erstellt .. jedes mal, wenn ich den starten will kommt dann, dies ist eine ausführbare textdatei bla bla bla .. ausführen .. dann gehts, aber ich will ne verknüpfung aufm desktop .. außerdem, wenn ich bei den schrifteinstellungen andere schriften zulasse, sieht alles so klein und zusammengequetscht aus .. was tun ??

danke, mfg

PS : ich nutze GNOME


----------



## hitch (12. März 2002)

schau mal ob bei den dateirechten das execute bit gesetzt ist.
bei debian gnome gibs nen ordner desktop(ich glaub im home verzeichniß, bin grad unter windows). und da macht man einen link rein.

bei den einstellungen kann doch die größe angeben, ansonsten werden linux schriften immer kleiner dargestellt(100dpi) als unter windows (75dpi - so in etwa).

gruß
hitch

ps. schreib auch immer dazu was für ein linux,desktop,etc du benutzt, bei kde hab ich auch keine ahnung.


----------



## erik s. (12. März 2002)

aso, jo, danke erstma .. mir is das eigentlich wurscht, welchen desktop ich benutze, hauptsache es geht, denn ich bin n00b in lnux generell 

ich hab redhat 7.2 und momentan kde, hab meinen rechner aber neu gemacht - komplett, radikal - und muss erst linux wieder neu installieren .. von daher, mal sehn

danke, mfg


----------

